# Hello from Hamburg, Germany



## Airfix (Jun 21, 2008)

I´m a wargamer for 22 years and came here via google.
It seems to be a great source of knowledge with a bunch of amicable people.
Interests range from ancient persia, to the napoleonic age and finally to carrier warfare in WW2. 
Voila i´m here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the family Airfix....don't be a one post wonder....


----------



## Airfix (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you.
Made my third post this moment 
I need more time to read through the topics...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Airfix. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome from the Right coast of the US!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2008)

Wilkommen aus Ansbach...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2008)

Hallo Airfix,


Nice to read you here.Greetings fromn Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 21, 2008)

Ve getz (did I spell that right)


----------



## seesul (Jun 21, 2008)

Wilkommen aus Tschechien!
Bleib dabei!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Ve getz (did I spell that right)





Wie Gehts


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Yea what he said.................welcome have fun there is alot here to look through I recommend the breaking news thread start at page 1


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jun 22, 2008)

Airfix said:


> I´m a wargamer for 22 years and came here via google.
> It seems to be a great source of knowledge with a bunch of amicable people.
> Interests range from ancient persia, to the napoleonic age and finally to carrier warfare in WW2.
> Voila i´m here.


Airfix, Welcome! Enjoy your reading! I look forward to your comments.Es tut mir leid aber mein Deutsch ist sehr schlecht!


----------



## Airfix (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you very much for the warm welcome.
@Karl Sitts
No, your german is not bad.
We have an englich teacher from New Zealand in our wargaming group.
He tries to write a correct german sentence up to now


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Airfix! Welcome aboard!


----------



## fly boy (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome airfix or should i say gutentuag 



that might not how you say it though


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi from England --- Loads of info on these Forums--- Should be of great interest to you!!!-------Enjoy!!


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 23, 2008)

Airfix, Wilkommen From Bayern


----------



## starling (Jun 23, 2008)

hello from wessex,welcome.i hope you have nice weather over in hamburg. .


----------



## Airfix (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello everybody!
It´s: Guten Tag. Nearly perfect! 
The weather is fine. Sunny and a lot of wind.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 26, 2008)

welcome mate .....


----------



## seesul (Jun 26, 2008)

Und natürlich eine Gratulation zum Sieg von gestern!
Ich meine Deutschland-Turkei 3:2...


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greetings from Portugal!!


----------

